# Endlich ein Bikepark aufm Feldberg!!! (Taunus)



## BCB Rider (12. Januar 2009)

Im laufe des Jahres 2009 sollen aufm Feldberg 3 offizielle Trials entstehen.
Später sollen  Shuttelbusse die Leute wieder Raufbringen.
Vielleicht wird auch ein Sessellift entstehen!!!!

Quelle:NEIKLESSS Endlich lt. einem Zeitungsbericht
werden bereits 2009 am Feldberg drei Bike Trails
entstehen "Freeride" "DownHill" "Northshore"
Start am Feldberg Ziel Oberreifenberg Ende des Nordhangs
vorerst sollen Shuttelbusse die Biker wieder zurück auf
den Feldberg bringen , später folgt vielleicht ein Lift im Zuge
des Baus einer Sommerrodelbahn ...  
Dies ist der auszug eines anderen Themas!!! Da es aer geschlossen ist habe ich ei neues eröffnet!!!
Ich freu mich riesig!!!


----------



## pokerface (12. Januar 2009)

sind die Informationen aktuell? Wenn ja poste mal die Quelle, hab schon vor ein paar Monaten von der Idee gehört, zweifel aber stark an der ganzen Geschichte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (12. Januar 2009)

stop! die infos sind nicht aktuell, das thema gabs im september 2008 schon mal....


----------



## pokerface (12. Januar 2009)

schade eigentlich ...


----------



## Frank (12. Januar 2009)

Auch hier : hatten wir schon. Bis aktuelle, neue Infos auftauchen = closed.


----------

